# COD4 Warten auf Code-Autorisierung



## dflv-Impact (13. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
seit heute habe ich da ein kleines Problem. Ich komme auf die meisten COD4 Server nicht mehr drauf und im Netz finde ich nichts nützliches dazu. Ich spiele COD4 seit erscheinen, habe alle Patches und selbstverständlich eine original Version. Gestern konnte ich noch spielen, heute geht nix.

Es kommt immer die Meldung: Warten auf Code-Autorisierung und nach 10 sec der Timeout. Habe die Ports verändert, neue IPs angefordert, Router/Rechner/Spiel neu gestartet etc. und nix hat geholfen.

Es wird wohl kaum wie oft behauptet an den Master Servern liegen das außer mir anscheinend niemand aktuell das Problem hat. Tja falls eine eine Lösung hat wär ich dankbar dafür.


----------



## SCUX (13. April 2009)

dflv-Impact am 13.04.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird wohl kaum wie oft behauptet an den Master Servern liegen das außer mir anscheinend niemand aktuell das Problem hat. Tja falls eine eine Lösung hat wär ich dankbar dafür.


nun bekannt ist dieses Problem schon,
nur tritt es meist dann auf wenn man aus irgendwelchen Gründen vom Server fliegt und dann wieder drauf will.
In diesem Fall löst sich das Problem meist sobald eine neue Spielrunde anfängt.
Bei mir hats auch schon mal funtkioniert als ich den BrowserCache gelöscht habe...
vieleicht versuchst du das mal....


----------



## Herbboy (13. April 2009)

vlt. ises ja nur deine firewall schuld?


bei manchen servern gibt es auch bei mir nen timeout. am besten nimm schonmal keinen server mit ping über 100. vlt musst du auch erst punkbuster installieren und updaten . einige server verlangen punkbuster (is so ein anti-cheat-tool)


----------



## dflv-Impact (14. April 2009)

Herbboy am 13.04.2009 22:03 schrieb:
			
		

> nun bekannt ist dieses Problem schon,



natürlich ist dieses Problem bekannt, nur wenn es daran läge wären viele davon betroffen und nicht nur ich.

Die Firewall. Nein, das macht keinen Sin. 
Erstens habe ich die Windows Firewall deaktiviert und auch sonst keine am laufen. 
Zweitens ging es ja die letzten 2 Jahre ohne irgendwelche Probleme. Vorgestern den Rechner normal runtergefahren und gestern geht es plötzlich nicht mehr. Ich habe nichts verändert      Und um das zu prüfen habe ich ja auch extra neue Ports zugewiesen, das kann man ingame über die Konsole machen und beim Router geschaut das die frei sind...


----------



## Horschi (14. April 2009)

Hi,

habe das gleiche Problem seit letzter Woche. Stimme Dir zu, dass es mit der Firewall keinen Sinn macht. Ebenso habe ich nie eine Portfreigabe gebraucht. Naja ausprobiert habe ichs dennoch...aber nix geholfen. Was hab ich bis jetzt in anderen Foren gelesen bzw. gemacht?:

-Firewall deaktivieren bzw. Ausnahme für COD4 neu setzen (nix gebracht)
-Portfreigabe (nix gebracht)
-Spiel neu installiert (nix gebracht)
-PunkBuster geupdatet (nix gebracht)
-Router neu gestartet (nix gebracht)
-Netzwerkverbindung repariert (nix gebracht)
-Firmware des Routers neu draufgespielt (ein paar Tage geholfen)

Letzteres hat mir die letzten Tage geholfen. Vor jedem Start von COD4 Firmware des Routers neu drauf und dann gings....bis heute. Vielleicht wars auch nur nen dummer Zufall. Jetzt bringt das auch nichts mehr. Es kann auch sein das Dein CD-Key mittlerweile in Umlauf ist. Dann kommste natürlich auch nicht mehr rein.
Hatte letzte Woche schon Activision angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten....vielleicht ist das ja üblich. Hatte vorher noch keinen Support-Kontakt via E-Mail.

Würde mich auch über jeden Tip freuen, weil ich es mir hard- und softwaremäßig nicht erklären kann. Von einem Tag auf den anderen gings nicht mehr ohne eine Änderung am System durchgeführt zu haben.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## dflv-Impact (15. April 2009)

Habe all die Sachen, die du dort angegeben hast ebenfalls gemacht, mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Auch ich habe keine Antwort von dem Support erhalten. 
Werde nächste Woche im Internat schauen, ob es auf meinen Laptop ebenfalls nicht mehr läuft. Zu Hause mit dem Laptop erziele ich das gleiche Ergebnis womit der Rechner als Fehlerquelle schon mal ausgeschlossen werden kann. Da es dort ein komplett anderer Router und Netzwerk ist, bleibt dann nur noch der Key übrig. 


Die Frage wäre was ich in so einem Fall machen kann, zumal der Support nicht antwortet.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

dflv-Impact am 15.04.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage wäre was ich in so einem Fall machen kann, zumal der Support nicht antwortet.



warten, erneut schreiben, dass einer scheinbar deinen key geklaut hat. oder du schaust, ob es auch eine tel.nummer gibt, die man anrufen kann. is halt idR dann ne rel. teure nummer.


----------



## Horschi (15. April 2009)

Hi,

also Support hat sich heute doch noch gemeldet mit folgender Lösung:

1. Firewall auschalten
2. Ports 27950, 27960, 27965 und 27952 freigeben.

Zu 1. hab ich nicht gemacht 
Zu 2. habe alle 4 Ports in TCP und UDP freigeschaltet

Ergebnis: Läuft! Komme auf die Server!   
Hoffentlich bleibts auch so.

Hoffe es klappt bei euch auch!


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

Horschi am 15.04.2009 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also Support hat sich heute doch noch gemeldet mit folgender Lösung:
> 
> ...



wenn du nen router hast, brauchst du an sich keine FW - hättest also ruhig probieren können, ob das nicht schon gereicht hätte. ^^ aber gut, wenn es nun geht, is ja o.k


----------



## dflv-Impact (15. April 2009)

Ach verdammt,
habe das natürlich ebenfalls ausprobiert, nur leider ohne Erfolg. Da ich ebenfalls einen Router habe ist die Windows Firewall standardmäßig aus. 

An dem Key liegt es anscheinend aber auch nicht da mir ein Freund seinen genannt hat und sich am Ergebnis leider nichts geändert hat. 

Dafür habe ich festgestellt das mein COD5 auch nicht mehr funktioniert. Ganz am Anfang kann er keine Kontodaten empfangen und die Serverliste bleibt ebenfalls leer.

Außerdem habe ich soviel rumgespielt das meine Spielerdaten zurück gesetzt wurden und X-Fire das Spiel auch nicht mehr startet. So langsam geht deswegen mein ganzes System über die Wupper.

Ich weis echt nicht weiter.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2009)

dflv-Impact am 15.04.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach verdammt,
> habe das natürlich ebenfalls ausprobiert, nur leider ohne Erfolg. Da ich ebenfalls einen Router habe ist die Windows Firewall standardmäßig aus.
> 
> An dem Key liegt es anscheinend aber auch nicht da mir ein Freund seinen genannt hat und sich am Ergebnis leider nichts geändert hat.
> ...



installier es doch mal bei nem bekannten, ob es dort geht. wenn ja, dann liegt es an deinem PC.

bzw. vlt. kannst du es ja auf nem laptop installieren und bei dir testen - wenn es da nicht geht, bei nem bekannten aber schon, liegt es irgendwie an deinem internetzugang ^^


----------



## dflv-Impact (15. April 2009)

Auf meinem Laptop habe ich es bereits getestet, mit dem selben Ergebnis. Am Rechner liegt es also nicht. 

Werde am Montag eine andere I-Net Verbindung testen, bis dahin komm ich wohl nicht weiter. Das komische daran ist doch nur das ich 2 Jahre keinerlei Probleme hatte. Ich habe nichts verstellt. Habe bereits mein ganzes System neu aufgesetzt aber hat auch nix gebracht.

Edit: Nachdem ich gestern entnerft meinen Rechner ausgeschaltet habe, habe ich heute morgen festgestellt das es wieder geht. Ohne das ich etwas verändert hätte... das soll noch einer verstehen.


----------



## Horschi (16. April 2009)

Herbboy am 15.04.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Horschi am 15.04.2009 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




@ Herbboy: Hatte oben geschrieben, dass ich die Firewall schonmal aus hatte, aber danke für die kleine Lehrstunde  

@all: heute gehts wieder nicht...war also nur Zufall gestern    

Habe nochmal dem Support geschrieben


----------



## dflv-Impact (18. April 2009)

...
Unter welcher Adresse hast du dem Support geschrieben? Es ist doch echt nicht war, heute geht es plötzlich wieder nicht. Ist das seit neusten vom Wetter abhängig? Oder davon was es in der Serverzentrale Mittags zum Essen gab?
Kann doch echt nicht war sein.


----------



## Horschi (18. April 2009)

Ich habe ein Online-Formular unter activision.com ausgefüllt. Gehe da zum Menüpunkt Kontakt. Wollte Dir gerade den Link schicken, kann aber die Seite nicht laden 
 :-o


----------



## dflv-Impact (1. Juni 2009)

Nach 2 Monaten habe ich immer noch keine Antwort vom Support sehr löblich, trotzt 3 Versuchen.

Das lustige, jetzt lief es wieder 6 Wochen lang, aber seit 4 Tagen geht wieder nix. Oh man ich wüsste zu gerne was das ist. Zumal dann COD5 auch immer betroffen ist...


----------



## J8S0N (16. Juli 2009)

Tach auch,

ich hatte heute das selbe Problem, nur das COD 5 nicht betroffen war.
Bei mir lag es aber daran das ich mir eine Multiplayer private server.exe besorgt hatte und die Multiplayer.exe damit überschrieben hab.
Nur gut das ich mir die orig.MP.exe gesichert hatte.
Einfach wieder in den Spieleordner rein Kopiert und ich hatte das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Stoeni (6. September 2009)

Hallo,
Ich hab seit heute genau das selbe problem und wollt fragen wie man diese ports freigeben kann


----------

